
Human society is totally interdependent–that’s a huge survival risk - akeck
https://qz.com/960232/human-society-is-totally-interdependent-thats-a-huge-advantage-but-also-a-huge-survival-risk/
======
fallingfrog
This is very reminiscent of Joseph tainter's collapse theory.

